
EU to remove cookie warnings - nkkollaw
http://www.kitguru.net/channel/generaltech/matthew-wilson/the-european-union-proposes-law-to-stop-browser-cookie-pop-ups/
======
quirkafleeg
Interesting, but there are far better sources than "kitguru.net", which
appears to be little more than wall to wall ads.

Better version of this news:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38583001](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38583001)

~~~
nkkollaw
True.

------
beezischillin
While in theory it sounded good, the cookie warning law was so ridiculously
useless, since most websites by default use cookies to manage your user
session state, you were forced to implement it on everything, but not to do
anything that would actually contribute to increased privacy for your users:
by the time they clicked OK on that stupid cookie bar, they already had 15
tracking cookies installed and 0 ways to prevent that. It kind of seemed
counter-productive to the whole thing.

------
kevincox
So it's the "Do Not Track" header? But now it's legally enforceable?

I mean I wish they would just use the but I can only suspect that they are
going to make their own new thing.

------
i336_
Finally! The site defacement can cease.

